# Real Estate Contract?



## TWright33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Do any of you guys have any resources where I could find a contract to use for Real Estate?

I have a company out of state that is wanting me to take some images of a new hotel they have built near me.

They want usage for 10 years, so I think the contract will have to have limited usage agreement somewhere in the contract.

I'm kind of lost as to if this is the right way to go about doing this.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2014)

Contact your attorney?

Google "Photography contract" and just update it to your scenario.


I personally don't use contracts (I know I know, it could bite me in the rear in the end). I'm just up front with what they get in return and stick to my words. Never had a issue (knock on wood)


Photography Contract Template

Photography For Real Estate


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 16, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Contact your attorney?
> 
> Google "Photography contract" and just update it to your scenario.
> 
> ...



I was having trouble finding a contract that suited me, but I found one right before you posted.

I don't know this company, and these images will be on many pamphlets and other marketing materials.

Just making sure my bases are covered since this isn't necessarily a small job.


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 16, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Contact your attorney?
> 
> Google "Photography contract" and just update it to your scenario.
> 
> ...



Just followed your Flickr too, BTW. I like your style.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > Contact your attorney?
> ...



Thank you! I'll head over there and check out your stream.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 16, 2014)

10 years' worth of brochures and other commercial uses??!!! Wow that's a lot of usage, and commercial rates are usually pretty high. And yes I'd specify usage, because after the first run of a brochure they should be paying for every additional time they use a photo, etc. I think you need more than just a contract - I'm more familiar with sports/events than commercial use, but try  American Society of Media Photographers for resources. And I'd probably consider a lawyer for contracting to do commercial work. 

http://www.pdnonline Photo District News (PDN) covers commercial photography. Individual issues of their magazine often have a specific theme or topic but there are resources on their website.

I don't know how they found you/your photos (a search for photography in your area maybe?) but I wonder if they may think you don't typically do commercial work. So... I'm trying to think what to suggest, but basically I'd take time to research this thoroughly to make sure you'll be paid at the going rate in your area for *commercial* work.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 16, 2014)

Just took a look at the one on the SLR Lounge site, under Entire Agreement it says "In the event that any part"..."is found to be invalid or unenforceable..." which to me is a red flag - if part of the contract is not enforceable then it seems like there goes part of the contract right out the window. What if the part that's unenforceable is related to receiving payment? That's the kind of thing I'd consult with a lawyer about, and I wouldn't use that contract template - it says on their site that it was NOT reviewed by a lawyer so I wouldn't be sure how legal it even is.


----------



## CCericola (Jun 16, 2014)

go to the ASMP website. look up the pricing resources. Since this looks like a one time thing, skip buying the pricing software and just pay for the pricing service this one time. Then you will need a contract written up. It may be cheaper to find a generic contract that your lawyer can tweek rather than having them write one from scratch.


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys, but after I send them a contract this morning they emailed me back and said "corporate" hired someone that was on sight this past weekend. Kind of sucks since they had said "give us a call, we want to hire you" then three days later when they tell me to call the deal is over with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

